# What Is the Difference Between 3D and 2D?



## Martyn12 (Feb 11, 2014)

What Is the Difference Between 3D and 2D?


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Martyn12 said:


> What Is the Difference Between 3D and 2D?


You talking about fuel?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, if my math is correct, 1.


----------

